# First few pics with the new camera.



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

I treated myself to a Canon 6D for my birthday and I'm very happy with it so far. A big improvement over my old 40D.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Great photos there. The water is amazing


----------



## stevieR26 (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice shots


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Not a big fan of the water ones, the one with the dog however is a lovely photo


----------



## AlbaLife (May 3, 2015)

Clever photography for the water shots, as they say the eye for the photograph is first then the kit.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Very Good pictures:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Great pics.


----------

